# mpp dateien



## holle (11 Dezember 2003)

hallo zusammen
mit welchem prog kann mann mpp dateien ansehen und ausdrucken
gibt es da einen viewer oder sonstiges


----------



## sps-concept (11 Dezember 2003)

*mpp*

Hallo,

mpp-Datein können beispielsweise aus MS-Project stammen.  Nen Viewer gibts zB im Internet zum Ansehen im Browser:

http://www.housatonic.com/projectviewer/

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

*MS- Projekt*

Hallo,

das gesuchte Prog. heißt Microsoft- Projekt. Entsprechende Dateien beinhalten Projekt/ Terminpläne, Recourcenplanungen etc.

Gruß EM-Memo


----------

